# Tư vấn chọn mua kem dưỡng mắt tốt và hiệu quả nhất cho phụ nữ 20 – 50 tuổi



## hong nhung (22/6/18)

*Vùng da dưới mắt của bạn có hay bị thâm quầng và xuất hiện bọng mắt liên tục không? Theo thời gian collagen trong da sẽ bị mất đi khiến vùng da dưới mắt của bạn trở nên nhăn nhúm và xập xệ. Tư vấn chọn mua kem dưỡng mắt tốt và hiệu quả nhất cho phụ nữ 20-50 tuổi sau sẽ giúp bạn giải quyết vấn đề này*

Sau tuổi 20, mỗi năm da của phụ nữ chúng ta sẽ bị mất đi 1% collagen đặc biệt là khi vùng da quanh mắt bị mất đi collagen càng nhiều thì sẽ càng nhanh nhăn nhúm và xập xệ hơn, mức độ tùy theo tuổi tác. Vì thế việc sử dụng kem dưỡng mắt giúp cung cấp độ ẩm cho vùng da quanh mắt là điều thực sự cần thiết và nên làm. Khi được cung cấp đủ độ ẩm thường xuyên, vùng da quanh mắt sẽ ít nếp nhăn hơn và đàn hồi tốt hơn khi phụ nữ chúng ta bước vào độ tuổi lão hóa.

Tùy vào mỗi độ tuổi mà vùng da quanh mắt sẽ cần các chế độ chăm sóc khác nhau do đó bạn cần tập trung kỹ lưỡng vào những vấn đề trên vùng da dưới mắt của bạn. Nếu bạn là phụ nữ và đang ở độ tuổi từ 20 – 50 tuổi thì tư vấn chọn mua kem dưỡng mắt tốt và hiệu quả nhất này của chúng tôi sẽ rất đáng để bạn tham khảo đấy:

*Kem dưỡng mắt cho tuổi 20*
Ở độ tuổi này phần lớn nếu các bạn nào mà không lo lắng, thức khuya nhiều hay thường xuyên mất ngủ để xuất hiện quầng thâm, bọng mắt liên tục thì cũng chả cần dùng tới kem mắt làm gì vội, 25 tuổi bạn dùng vẫn được. Nhưng thời đại này trước sự cám dỗ của điện thoại, máy tính kết nối internet những chuyện như thức khuya, giận dỗi với người yêu, mất ngủ,… gây ra bọng mắt, quầng thâm,… thường xuyên là điều không thể tránh khỏi rồi.

Để lựa chọn kem dưỡng mắt cho tuổi 20 bạn nên chọn những loại kem mắt có khả năng dưỡng ẩm tốt cho vùng da dưới mắt hoặc những sản phẩm có tính chống oxy hóa nhẹ như vitamin E, green tea extract… là được.

*Những loại kem dưỡng mắt cho tuổi 20 tốt và hiệu quả bạn nên tham khảo là:*

Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-on
The Body Shop Vitamin E Eye Cream
Innisfree Green Tea Seed Eye Cream
Clinique All About Eyes
Peter Thomas Roth Cucumber De-Puffing Eye Cubes
Rose Hydrating Eye Gel Cream của Fresh
…
_

_
_Kem mắt Rose Hydrating Eye Gel Cream của Fresh có khả năng dưỡng ẩm sâu cho vùng da dưới mắt tuổi 20_
​*Kem dưỡng mắt cho tuổi 30*
Bước vào tuổi 30, phụ nữ chúng ta sẽ cảm nhận rõ được tốc độ lão hóa thần tốc trên da mặt như da tăng sắc tố, sưng phù, hay quầng thâm dưới mắt nhiều… Cuối độ tuổi 30, bạn thậm chí còn có thể xuất hiện những nếp nhăn và hiện tượng biến đổi da. Để giảm thiểu điều đó, bạn nên chọn những loại kem mắt có thành phần chứa retinol. Retinol tác động trực tiếp vào quá trình tái tạo của da, thúc đẩy quá trình sản sinh collgen từ đó giúp ngăn ngừa sự hình thành các nếp nhăn, chảy xệ, đem lại làn da mịn màng, giảm thiểu dấu hiệu lão hóa cho da tuổi 30.

*Những loại kem dưỡng mắt cho tuổi 30 tốt và hiệu quả bạn nên tham khảo là:*

RoC Retinol Correxion Eye Cream
The Body Shop Drops of Youth Eye Concentrate
Origins GinZing
Kiehl’s Creamy Eye Treatment
RetAsphere Eye Cream của Kate Somerville
Bye Bye Under Eye cream của It Cosmetics
…
_

_
_Bye Bye Under Eye cream của It Cosmetics có kết cấu nhẹ, thẩm thấu nhanh, khả năng dưỡng ẩm và giảm thiểu bọng sưng cho vùng da dưới mắt tốt_
​*Kem dưỡng mắt cho tuổi 40*
Độ tuổi này phụ nữ chúng ta sẽ thấy các quầng thâm và bọng mắt sẽ có màu đậm hơn và các nếp nhăn cũng hằn lên rõ hơn trông thấy. Bạn cần phải tìm kiếm cho mình những sản phẩm đặc trị cho vùng da này với những thành phần như vitamin A, C và E giúp chống oxy hóa và thúc đẩy quá trình sản sinh collagen.

*Những loại kem dưỡng mắt cho tuổi 40 tốt và hiệu quả bạn nên tham khảo là:*

Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Cream & Serum
Murad Essential-C Eye Cream
Laneige Perfect Renew Firming Eye Cream
Shiseido Future Solution Ex Eye Cream
Fresh Black Tea Age-Delay Eye Concentrate
Philosophy Anti-ageing Miracle Worker
…
_

_
_Fresh Black Tea Age-Delay Eye Concentrate với thành phần chiết xuất trà đen và trái nhàu đem lại tác dụng chống lão hóa đồng thời hyaluronic acid có trong sản phẩm lại tăng khả năng dưỡng ẩm và giữ da mềm mại mịn màng._
​*Kem dưỡng mắt cho tuổi 50*
Ở giai đoạn tuổi 50 này, mí mắt của phụ nữ chúng ta cũng đã bắt đầu chảy xệ và gần như không còn thấy mí nữa do cơ thể không thể cung cấp đầy đủ collagen cho vùng da dưới mắt nữa. Lúc này cách duy nhất để cứu vãn tình hình của bạn là bạn nên đầu tư hơn cho những sản phẩm kem mắt đắt tiền, giàu dưỡng chất đặc biệt là loại chuyên sâu đặc trị cho vùng da đó thì may ra mới có kết quả tốt hơn.

*Những loại kem dưỡng mắt cho tuổi 50 tốt và hiệu quả bạn nên tham khảo là:*

Philosophy Eye Hope Advanced Anti-Aging Eye Cream
Eucerin Q10 Anti-Wrinkle Sensitive Skin Creme
Marula Pure Marula Eye Cream
Lancôme Rénergie Lift Multi-Action Eye
L’Oréal Revitalift Eye Cream
Lancome Rénergie Multi-Lift Eye Cream
Elemis Pro-collagen Eye Masks
…
_

_
_Lancome Rénergie Multi-Lift Eye Cream công thức của sản phẩm này có chứa caffeine giúp giảm thiểu quầng thâm và trị sưng mắt, đồng thời làm tăng collagen tự nhiên giúp tại tạo làn da._​
Kem mắt tốt và hiệu quả trên thị trường còn rất nhiều và trên đây là những loại tốt nhất đã được công nhận hiệu quả sử dụng cũng như phù hợp cho từng giai đoạn độ tuổi của phụ nữ chúng mình, bạn có thể tham khảo và lựa chọn cho mình một loại phù hợp nhé!

Một điều cũng quan trọng nữa đó chính là dù ở độ tuổi nào đi chăng nữa thì hãy nhớ thoa chút kem chống nắng có chỉ số từ 30 trở lên mỗi khi ra ngoài để vừa dưỡng ẩm cho da và vùng da dưới mắt mà lại giúp bạn bảo vệ da khỏi những tia UVA và UVB độc hại có thể làm hỏng những thành công trong quá trình chăm sóc và dưỡng vùng da dưới mắt của bạn bấy lâu nay.

Hãy nhớ quyết định để có một làn da căng mịn, đàn hồi, làn da trẻ khỏe không có tuổi một cách toàn diện hay để những vùng da dưới mắt bị nhăn nheo, xập xệ là ở bạn chứ không phải ở ai khác.

Chúc các chị em phụ nữ chúng mình luôn tươi trẻ và vui vẻ với vùng da dưới mắt khỏe mạnh, đàn hồi tốt.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## minhchau (18/1/22)

Ở độ tuổi này phần lớn nếu các bạn nào mà không lo lắng, thức khuya nhiều hay thường xuyên mất ngủ để xuất hiện quầng thâm, bọng mắt liên tục thì cũng chả cần dùng tới kem mắt làm gì vội


----------

